# Duck Hunting East Matagorda Bay Question



## Fishfan1988 (May 9, 2011)

I plan to hunt east matagorda bay for some ducks in a few days...

I know you can hunt the south shoreline, but my question is... 
Can you hunt the west shore line near the houses?
And, can you hunt the north shoreline just on the other side of the intercostal waterway levee?

The reason I ask is I will be hunting out of a kayak and making it to the south shore would be very difficult...

Also do you need any kind of public land use license to hunt in east bay?

Any info is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes u can hunt the west shoreline. There used to be some good shooting in the northeast pocket towards the bridge. And as far as the north side of ICW, u must be talkin about boggy & yes u can hunt that too as long as u stay n tide waters which most of those large open areas n boggy are. There are duck leases on both sides so be aware. Ive had prob years ago when they first started leasing some of that up. Tried to tell me i wasnt allowed up boggy to hunt. Also used to be good hunting. There is a state land permit u can get. I think its about $40???


----------



## Fishfan1988 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

I was really talking about the south side of the IWC but the north shoreline of east bay. The area as you come out of matagorda harbor and are head to the cut into east bay, the land on the right hand side. (if you look right going down the IWC you see a big levee. I want to hunt on the other side of the levee) and the island on the left side of the cut into east bay.

Do you know anything about that area? And are you required to buy a land permit if you hunt there?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

You don't need a permit......although I think you will have better luck hunting the south shoreline, you can access some better hunting spots on the south shoreline via the beach. West bay is better than east usually....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

just be sure to get far enought away from the cut, people will haul butt thru there


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Very much agree with south shore line. If ur set on the areas ur speaking of, id go to the eastern shoreline via access beach road. St. Marys or mayb another slough since ur kayaking. Also as above said, u can drive the beach and cross the dunes at a number of differ access roads. There is a road behind the dunes that runs parallel with beach. There are SO many great lil spots to drop ur kayak n and not hafta paddle 100yrds n sum spots. I recommend driving and scouting ur spot during daytime hrs. And 4x4 is best to crossover. Buy a top spot map at Academy. Itll help a lot


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would say check out the wind direction before going and pick which side of the bay you want to go from that. I have noticed that the south shore line is money with a south wind but not to good with a strong north wind. 

X2 on the scouting...it's always a good idea when hunting the coast and locating the birds.


----------



## Fishfan1988 (May 9, 2011)

Can you drive down the beach w/o a 4X4 truck? I have a toyota tundra but it is not 4 wheel drive and I certainly dont want to get stuck out there. I would never dream of driving behind the dunes w/o a 4X4 but i wouldnt mind driving down the beach as long as its hard packed sand.

St. Marys was one of the places i was thinking about launching.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

just paddle through some decoys til you find an open blind that you like and hunt it. lol jk good luck finding the birds


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you want to give me a shout and i maybe able to work somthing out, if your interested. More than happy to help. Joe @ 830-480-4810.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

diamondback72 said:


> Very much agree with south shore line. If ur set on the areas ur speaking of, id go to the eastern shoreline via access beach road. St. Marys or mayb another slough since ur kayaking. Also as above said, u can drive the beach and cross the dunes at a number of differ access roads. There is a road behind the dunes that runs parallel with beach. There are SO many great lil spots to drop ur kayak n and not hafta paddle 100yrds n sum spots. I recommend driving and scouting ur spot during daytime hrs. And 4x4 is best to crossover. Buy a top spot map at Academy. Itll help a lot


I was told you needed some sort of permit to drive down the beach.. Assuming that is not the case???


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes u do need a beach permit. Which u can buy from Stanley's in town...


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

JRAMEY said:


> Yes u do need a beach permit. Which u can buy from Stanley's in town...


Cool. Last ? are ATVs allowed or 4x4 only?


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

Do not drive down the beach past 3-mile without 4X4. I have pulled many a vehicle out of the sand down there, and they were all 2X4. You could be in for a long wait if you get stuck. Don't rely on what looks like hard packed sand. It may look that way, on top but will be soft and powdery once you break through and the next thing you know your stuck!!!


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

I came upon a guy with a BMW 12 miles down the beach. He had driven down at low tide when it was like a freeway. When the tide came up, he was done for. This is a trap that many have fallen for. There used to be cars rusting away in the surf last time I was down there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been wanting to hunt down there via beach access for years, fish and camp in the evening and hunt in the morning, but it's a bit of a trip for me. Does that South shoreline ever have any problems with crowding, airboats and other traffic, etc?


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

When I first started hunting down there in the mid 80s, there weren't that many. By the mid/late 90's you would have people come set up 300 yards away and wade fisherman fish not too far out from your decoy spread. One of the reasons I quit going down there so much. One year someone took the blinds we built the weekend before season. we started just hunting in the grass.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah I'd be in the grass, but I hunt with my kids so not interested in getting into a shouting match with someone setting up so close, etc.


----------

